# Home Haunt Entrance Photos



## ATLfun

I have always been amazed at some of the creative and amazing entrances that are created for home haunts. I thought a picture thread of these haunt entrances would be fun to look at and to stir the creative juices of forum members. 

Here are few pictures that I recently found on Pinterest:


----------



## jdubbya

This is the castle facade we've used for the past several years. We retired it after last year and gave it to another local haunter. It made an awesome portal to the walk-through portion of the "Manor". We still have the dragon head and plan to use that in our new set-up "somewhere".


----------



## ATLfun

Nice pics jdubbya! I had not seen those before from you. I am always amazed how those paper fire cauldrons look so real at night. It will be interesting to see what you do with the dragon. Maybe use it in a cemetery arch?


----------



## ATLfun

I always have a soft spot for the clown entrances.


----------



## Copchick

ATLfun - that third picture is from HF member CreepyCathy's 2013 haunt. She did an awesome job on her asylum.


----------



## matrixmom

Heres mine - 1 more in my album

Not sure why its not linking - but 2 pics in my album.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1356&pictureid=19501
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1356&pictureid=19501


----------



## 13mummy

Great Photos!


----------



## ATLfun

While this photo appears to be an indoor entrance, I like the look of it. The clergy men would appear to be an easy build and the anticipation of one of them moving would be scary in and of itself. Even if one didn't move, the kids would be freaked out by anticipation.

I could see me doing this one day with a row of clowns or witches.


----------



## ATLfun

RoxyBlue, just stirred my memory in another post about haunt forum member Lewlew's fabulous witch shack entrance. The entrance was a great way to post the haunt rules and create a focal point to enter the driveway towards the house.


----------



## lewlew




----------



## Lord Homicide

^ I wish I could step through my screen into that shack to browse the details. Looks awesome.



ATLfun said:


> I always have a soft spot for the clown entrances.


This is rad. Who did it?



Copchick said:


> ATLfun - that third picture is from HF member CreepyCathy's 2013 haunt. She did an awesome job on her asylum.


Yes she did but didn't do a good job of keep you in judging by the escapee on the right!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

lewlew said:


>


This looks just so cool! I really like the lighting coming through the slats.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

ATLfun said:


>


I love the look of this one! It could work for many diff. themes - pirates, castle, etc. not just a prison.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

This is my entrance. I've done the front porch up like a witch's shack. I don't have a walk-through haunt so this is the closest I've been able to come to a fully enclosed scene. It's been a lot of fun detailing it and all the kids are a little scared to come to the front door!


----------



## jdubbya

These are all great! I've had the pleasure of seeing lewlew's haunt in person and I'll say that the witch shack was nothing short of a movie set in terms of detail. You could spend half an hour in there taking it all in.
Hector, your porch scene is amazing! Again, all the little details that make it so creepy, like the rest of your haunt. Great thread! Gets the juices flowing again!


----------



## ATLfun

Lord Homicide said:


> This is rad. Who did it?


No idea just photographs from pinterest. It looks like he used real bulbs for the word "Funhouse." With all that effort into the sign entrance, I wonder what else he set-up.



Uruk-Hai said:


> This is my entrance. I've done the front porch up like a witch's shack.


Your witch's cauldron with glowing embers is very top notch. There is a lot of detail at your entry. I can understand why the kid's get nervous. :jol:

.


----------



## ATLfun

I found a pinterest picture of a front porch entrance style similar to Hector's, except they went for a parlor scene instead of a witch's shack scene. I liked they way they used a drape of fabric to define the porch area.


----------



## ATLfun

A pretty cool way to create a witch's brew room on your front porch.


----------



## whataboutbob

here's mine


----------



## ATLfun

Holy cow Bob!!!! Did you put a facade over your entire house?


----------



## whataboutbob

ATLfun said:


> Holy cow Bob!!!! Did you put a facade over your entire house?


yep http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33666


----------



## Japy

my girlfriend is going to hate me next year thanks to this thread.. So many killer ideas..


----------



## ATLfun

Not sure whether this entrance goes to a house or a garage, but either way little kids would be scared silly.


----------



## willow39

wowwwwww!! thats cool,, really cool.. love it


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Let's give credit where credit is due. That facade is ScreamingScarecrow's haunt from 2009.
He is always a favorite of mine.

ScreamingScarecrow


----------



## chachabella




----------



## jdubbya

chachabella said:


>


Love this! Where did you get all of the architectural details like the ones under the windows and at the top corners of the doorway? I'm looking for stuff like this for next year. Our theme will revolve around vampires and a crypt/catacomb type of thing.


----------



## fontgeek

ATLfun said:


> Not sure whether this entrance goes to a house or a garage, but either way little kids would be scared silly.


I wonder how this held up to wind and the elements?
Very cool layout though.


----------



## MPR_Dan

Night:









And a close up during the day:


----------



## ogre49

My head is fixin to explode. So much talent here. So glad I joined.


----------



## DarkTiki

Here's a pic of our home haunt: Dark Realms (in Mount Pleasant, MI). We are a black light haunt, with a tiki island theme:


----------



## Hairazor

Is that ever cool!!!!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen

Oh man. These are all fantastic! Inspiration to step up the game.


----------



## GrimFinger

Tiki is a great theme.


----------

